# Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht



## GTA 3 (19. August 2012)

*Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

So eben wurden die Termine für die Gamescom 2013 veröffentlicht. Sie fängt eine Woche später an.
Für die Fachpresse am 21 August und ab dem 22 August für jeder Mann bis zum 25 August. Mich freut es, dass es wieder in Köln ist, würde es aber begrüßen wenn die Messen vllt 2014 in Hannover/Frankfurt oder nach Stuttgart kommt. 
Neben den Terminen wurden auch die Anzahl der Besucher veröffentlicht. Es wurden mehr als 275.000 Besucher gezählt. Letztes Jahr waren es fast genau so viele. (Ein voller Erfolg) 
Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr gab es mehr Fachbesucher.

Zitat von der Gamescomwebseite:
"*24.500 Fachbesucher (+14%) aus 83 Ländern (2011: 71), erlebten die  mit Spannung erwarteten Neuheiten und Weiterentwicklungen der mehr als  600 Aussteller (+8 Prozent) aus 40 Ländern (+1). 
Auf 140.000 Quadratmetern Ausstellungsfläche (+15%) zeigten die Aussteller mehr als 330 Welt-, Europa- und Deutschlandpremieren 
(+10%).  Auch inhaltlich wurde die Messe ausgebaut. Trendthemen der Industrie  waren neben PC- und Konsolenspielen, Online- und Browsergames vor allem  mobile und social Games. Gerald Böse, Vorsitzender der Geschäftsführung  Koelnmesse GmbH: "Die gamescom hat erneut ihre internationale  Strahlkraft in Sachen Business und Entertainment unter Beweis gestellt."  Mehr als 5.300 Journalisten aus 54 Ländern berichteten fünf Tage lang  aus Köln."

Quelle
*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Das mehr Fachbesucher da waren ist ja klar.Letztes Jahr war ich am NormalenTag da.
Dieses Jahr am Pressetag .Ein Besucher weniger und Ein Fachbesucher mehr .
Mal ernst, mit den Terminen ist gut zu erfahren,ich muss dann meinen Urlaub so legen ,das ich da bin.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (20. August 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

ich werde das nägstes jahr machen, da werde ich einen auf fachbesucher machen. Und dann werde ich direkt urlaub für alle tage nehmen  Und dann zieh ich mir die GC im dauer belastungs test rein. hi hi hi


----------



## Fuzetsu (20. August 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Wuhuu~ wieder während der Sommerferien 

Sowas wie die erste Gamescom kommt wohl nicht wieder, dass man den Blagen mal aus dem Weg gehen könnte.


----------



## Fexzz (20. August 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Nächstes Jahr geh ich auch als Fachbesucher. Vater vom Kumpel ist Eigentümer einer kleinen Softwarefirma, da sollten wir owhl an Tickets kommen.


----------



## Huax (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

@Fuzetsu
Natürlich liegt die in den Ferien, die wollen auch ihre Besucher haben.

Ich fand es dieses Jahr gar nicht so schlimm, das davor kam mir schlimmer vor (von der Anzahl der Besucher her).
War wohl dieses Jahr besser verteilt, passt auch dazu, dass es mehr Ausstellungsfläche gab und es nicht mehr Besucher wurden.


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Ich werd nächstes mal wieder hin fahren


----------



## Grennith (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

In hessen ist es die letzten jahre immer schon in der schulzeit gewesen :/ wuerde gerne bei einer firma fuer die tage dort beim staff arbeiten, aber 4 tage von der schule wegzubleiben ist nicht wirklich toll


----------



## gluecksbaeR (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Ich werds mir überlegen überhaupt wieder hinzufahren, dieses jahr war ja wohl der flopp ohne Große Titel machts kein spass


----------



## reinhardrudi (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

hi

werd auch wieder hinfahrn-aber nur mittw.+ do. als fachbesucher.als normalo isses mir echt zu streßig..fands dieses jahr auch ein bischen wenig an großen namen.....
mfg


----------



## BlackNeo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Bald muss ich wieder Plätze in der Jugendherberge buchen...

2013 werdens wohl alle 4 Tage werden, wird ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk^^


----------



## mochti01 (11. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei! Fr + Sa


----------



## iShotZombies (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Ich werde die kommende Gamescom mit meiner Freundin besuchen. 
Einen Tag auf der Gamescom und dann noch Köln besichtigen.


----------



## The_GTS (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Toll, außerhalb der VW Werksferien.... -.- Egal, dann halt am überbeliebten SAMSTAG!


----------



## rept.jah (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Freundin hat grad ihren Jahresurlaub danach ausgerichtet. Mutti wohnt eh in Köln und hat kurz darauf Geburtstag. Da muss ich wohl hin


----------



## Ennui (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Wie kommt man an einen Presseausweis?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*



Ennui schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an einen Presseausweis?


 
Da hat die Gamescom/der Ausrichter nichts mit zu tun. Aber du kannst dich akkreditieren lassen, sofern Referenzen vorliegen und du die Akkreditierung nicht für einen just4fun-Besuch missbrauchst...


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Sind da noch Messehotels frei oder alles schon weg?


----------



## mochti01 (14. Januar 2013)

Es ist noch einiges frei


----------



## winner961 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Bald muss ich wieder Plätze in der Jugendherberge buchen...
> 
> 2013 werdens wohl alle 4 Tage werden, wird ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk^^


 
Du gehst hin ? dann muss ich mir es ja echt überlegen


----------



## Speeeedie (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gamescom 2013 Termin bekannt + Besucheranzahl veröffentlicht*

Ok da werde ich wohl direkt mal ein paar Tage Urlaub einreichen müssen


----------

